
Books I recommend to my software engineering students - azhenley
http://web.eecs.utk.edu/~azh/blog/booksformystudents.html
======
anonsivalley652
_Hacker 's Delight_ a zillion ways to do bit population count or
over/underflow detection efficiently

 _Introduction to Algorithms_ MIT Press

 _Numerical Recipes_ algorithms for science

 _TAOCP_

 _SICP_

 _AOMP_

 _To Mock a Mockingbird_ combinators are good for you

 _Design Patterns_

 _First Principles of Interaction Design (Revised & Expanded)_

The Dragon book

 _Database Systems: Design, Implementation, & Management_

K&R C

 _Code Complete_

 _Working Effectively with Legacy Code_

 _Software Engineering at Google_

 _Site Reliability Engineering_

\-- Also, learn these, at least to a novice level: --

Crystal

Java

Clojure

Haskell

OCaml

Erlang

Elixir

Rust

C

x86 assembly

bash, JS, CSS, HTML, SQL, Python

and do Linux From Scratch & BLFS

